# Button eyes



## marvanalsca

Hola!!

Me gustaría saber la traducción al castellano de la expresión "button eyes". Se trata de un comentario que alguien hizo de una foto mía, en ingles. Supongo que es algo bueno, pero no estoy muy segura. Gracias.


----------



## fuzzzylogix

ojos como botones...y sí, creo que es un cumplido...


----------



## FromArgentina

¿qué significaría tener "ojos como botones"?.. .Acá no se usa... gracias


----------



## Hella

Nunca he oído la expresión "ojos como botones" y en cualquier caso, no me suena muy halagador... ¿Algún nativo la puede explicar en inglés, pleaseee?


----------



## Sallyb36

creo que significa que los ojos son muy oscuros quizás


----------



## fuzzzylogix

creo que significa que eres como una muñeca...antiguamente, los ojos de las muñecas eran botones. de ahí viene la expresión....


----------



## FromArgentina

fuzzzylogix said:


> creo que significa que eres como una muñeca...antiguamente, los ojos de las muñecas eran botones. de ahí viene la expresión....


Ah.. eso suena lógico y muy halagador...


----------



## marvanalsca

Ahh, ok. Muchas gracias por los comentarios. Creo que de ahora en adelante podré decir orgullosamente que tengo ojos como botones... ja ja ja


----------



## javigiordano

hi everyone,
who knows the Spanish meaning of "button eyes"? 
the sentence said: who could resist those brown button eyes?

please, I need help with that


----------



## Tampiqueña

Hola Javi:

¿Quién puede resistirse a esos ojos como botones color café?


----------



## javigiordano

*gracias Tampiqueña* por responder ,pero ... ¿ojos cómo botones? 
¿exactamente a qué se refiere esa expresión?
quisiera que tratarán de explicarme un poco, pleease


----------



## Tampiqueña

Javi:

En otra consulta explicaron que antes los ojos de las muñecas se hacían con botones, de ahí la expresión "ojos de botón".

Espero que esto te aclare las dudas.

¡Saludos!


----------



## María Madrid

No sé en otros países, pero aquí no se entendería una traducción literal. En España si se quiere halagar a una mujer diciendo que tiene "ojos de botón"... mal asunto. Sería algo así como decirle que en vez de ojos tiene prótesis ortopédicas. Saludos,


----------



## javigiordano

Lo revisaré en el otro post, para conocer bien el argumento, aunque con lo que dices me queda claro. Otra vez, gracias


----------



## javigiordano

María Madrid:
entonces si fuera allá en tu país, cuál sería una mejor traducción para la expresión para "ojos de botón"? porque así a primeras igual me suena extraño, aunque con la explicación me queda más claro el concepto, pero nunca está demás conocer expresiones distintas


----------



## María Madrid

¡¡Es que no sé que son ojos de botón!! Los ojos son bellos, profundos, expresivos... mil cosas pero los botones al menos aquí, se usan como símil para referirse a cosas pequeñas, como en la expresión "de muestra, un botón", que significa "he aquí un pequeño ejemplo. De las naricitas chiquitinas de los bebés se dice que parecen un botón... nada que pasado a los ojos resulte halagador. Si explicas lo que significa ojos de botón quizá pueda darte alguna sugerencia. Saludos,


----------



## javigiordano

Revisé otro foro sobre esta misma expresión, como me dijo arriba Tampiqueña, y vi que alguien explicó que la expresión provendría de que en el pasado los ojos de las muñecas se hacían con botones. De ahí vendría la expresión, pero más allá no sé qué significa, que característica atribuirle a los ojos, aunque quizá pudiera ser halagador por la comparación con una muñeca. Me declaro incompetente en la materia.


----------



## javigiordano

hola gente. O sea, por lo que entiedo de sus comentarios, "button eyes" vendría siendo cómo un ¿halago?, pero cuál sería la expresión precisa para decirlo, pues así "ojos como botón" no me queda claro.


----------



## María Madrid

¿Por qué no lo preguntáis en el foro de "Sólo inglés"? Por más que se refiera originalmente a las muñecas, sigo sin entender a qué cualidad se refiere. ¿Brillantes? ¿Redondos? ¿Fijos? Los ojos de las muñecas son fundamentalmente inexpresivos, así que me cuesta entender dónde está el halago. Saludos,


----------



## javigiordano

Yo tampoco comprendo bien el significado, por tanto te hice caso María Madrid  y pregunté en el foro de "Sólo inglés". 
Si alguien responder allá y me deja conforme con la respuesta, la copio acá para que también sepan la respuesta.

Saludos


----------



## jio

En inglés tenemos la expresión "cute as a button" que se usa para describir una cosa pequeña muy bonita/linda/mona.
No se refiere al tipo de botón que pulsas, sino a esto tipo de botón: nownormaknits2.typepad.com/photos/completed_2004/annabutton.jpg
Lo de "button eyes" no creo haberlo oído antes, pero me imagino que quiere decir ojos pequeños y bonitos, o algo así.


----------



## 4everlearning

Acá, he oído: “ojitos coquetos,”  ojitos de piquete” y “!esos ojitos!” en tono halagador.


----------



## javigiordano

jio and 4everlearning:

Me parece extraño casi nadie haya escuchado esa expresión porque la saqué de uno de los libros de inglés que he usado... anyway!

Pero por lo que se ha dicho en el foro, me da la sensación de que están en lo correcto. Debe ser eso: unos ojos pequeños, bonitos, coquetos. Al menos por contexto podría ser, un _compliment_


Saludos


----------



## Tampiqueña

Pues yo a mi sobrinita de 10 años siempre le digo de cariño "ojos de botón" porque una de mis abuelas usaba mucho esa expresión (por cierto siempre se lo he dicho como un cumplido y ella así lo entiende). Sus ojos son color miel y redondos como los de sus muñecas.

Pero después de tanta controversia estoy convencida de que no es una frase de uso muy común. Ver para aprender.


----------



## javigiordano

Así parece, tanto en español como en inglés.


----------



## javigiordano

Pensando ya en concluir con esta discusión incluiré la que abrí en el foro "Sólo inglés" por consejo de María Madrid en un post anterior, aunque ya me quedé mentalmente y por el momento, con la idea de que se refiere a ojos pequeños y coquetos. 

El vínculo es: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=588163


Aps... de todos modos, cualquiera que tenga algo más que aportar, hágalo, pues se agradecerá igual.


Saludos people


----------



## María Madrid

Sólo apuntar que usar la idea de ojos pequeños como un halago me resulta incomprensible. Los ojos cuanto más grandes mejor. De hecho un halago habítual es decir "qué ojazos". Hay toda una industria cosmética dedicada a intentar hacer parecer los ojos más grandes. En España no se entendería como halago si de alguna manera se hace hincapié en la idea de pequeños, que es negativa en general. Saludos,


----------



## Bilma

María Madrid said:


> Sólo apuntar que usar la idea de ojos pequeños como un halago me resulta incomprensible. Los ojos cuanto más grandes mejor. De hecho un halago habítual es decir "qué ojazos". Hay toda una industria cosmética dedicada a intentar hacer parecer los ojos más grandes. En España no se entendería como halago si de alguna manera se hace hincapié en la idea de pequeños, que es negativa en general. Saludos,


 


Lo mismo se entedería en México.


----------



## mojavesam

En el ano 1970 or cerca la cancionera Barbara Fairchild tuvo un cancion se llamo, "I wish I was a teddy bear".  In esta cancion ella canto de "button eyes".


----------



## javigiordano

mojavesam said:


> En el ano 1970 or cerca la cancionera Barbara Fairchild tuvo(compuso) un (una) cancion que se llamo, "I wish I was a teddy bear".  In esta cancion ella canto de "button eyes".





mojavesam, te agradezco el post, aunque me gustaría que alguien nos aclarara con certeza su significado, si es un cumplido, qué significa la expresión... pero al menos alguien que diga haberla escuchado, bien


by the way, no te corregí la ortografía con mala intención ... aunque me imagino que el problema de la tildación se debió al teclado. Si me equivoco en algo igual me gustaría que me corrigiesen... para eso estoy acá.

la palabra correcta es "cantante" , no cancionera.

en español la conjunción es solamente "o" y la preposición "en"


Saludos,
have a nice day!


----------



## 4everlearning

*Bueno Maria Madrid, es verdad que por lo general acostumbramos a halagar los ojos grandes porque suelen ser más llamativos.  Pero aquí igual que en México, he visto muchas personas con ojos no tan grandes y sin embargo también tienen su atracción.  Eso de que todos tratan de que sus ojos se vean grandes es antiguo por acá.  Además, debemos recordar que también halagamos a los niños que tienen sus ojitos muy lindos.   Saludos.*


----------



## Tampiqueña

4everlearning said:


> ... también halagamos a los niños que tienen sus ojitos muy lindos.  Saludos.


 

¡Estoy de acuerdo!


----------



## parhuzam

Hola,

I have never heard or read about _*"button eyes"*_.... Could it be UK?

The term I have heard is _*" dark beady eyes "*_ for small dark eyes. To explain "beady" maybe someone suggested "button".. It is a thought.

There is a term "cute as a button"  (tan linda como un botón)...... but not for eyes.


----------



## aurilla

button eyes: eyes that are small and round and shiny like a bead or button.


----------



## Aquileo

I've never heard the phrase "button eyes" either.  I'm also wondering if it's a UK term, but jio who is from the UK said that he's never heard of it either!


----------



## javigiordano

I'm not a native of English language so I don't know really the use/meaning/whatever about "button eyes"...

about what *parhuzam* said... yes, it could be, maybe, an UK term, because I read the expression in a book for learning English (Inside Out) and it was made by Oxford teachers, I guess


----------



## parhuzam

Ahí está el detalle.. en Oxford también tienen su manera de usar unas palabras un poco diferente de el resto del UK.


----------



## javigiordano

Por eso entonces muchos de los que han posteado en esta discusión han dicho que no conocían la expresión.


----------



## KYRIOS

La expresión sí existe en español, aunque es poco usual (o quizá, pasada de moda). Se refiere a *ojos redondos y negros*, como los de los ositos de peluche, o los caniches. No tiene que ver con el tamaño, sino que está *relacionado con su forma y color*. 

Si se busca en Google > Imágenes, podemos ver unos pocos ejemplos (quitados los de las muñecas y los ositos).


----------



## la zarzamora

javigiordano said:


> hi everyone,
> who knows the Spanish meaning of "button eyes"?
> the sentence said: who could resist those brown button eyes?
> 
> please, I need help with that


 

Where did you take the sentence from?


----------



## javigiordano

Thanks everybody for your replies.

Ok Kyrios, no había escuchado la expresión, pero la idea descrita es totalmente clara. Gracias.

Well, la_zarzamora, as I wrote some posts ago I took the sentence from the book Inside Out, which was made by Oxford teachers.


----------



## la zarzamora

javigiordano said:


> Thanks everybody for your replies.
> 
> Ok Kyrios, no había escuchado la expresión, pero la idea descrita es totalmente clara. Gracias.
> 
> Well, la_zarzamora, as I wrote some posts ago I took the sentence from the book Inside Out, which was made by Oxford teachers.


 

thank you for replying!


----------



## losher

Segun el OED, los botones en cuestion son los de los zapatos (shoe-button eyes)
y se refieren a "ojos pequenos que no tienen mucha expresion", es decir,
no es una frase halagadora.

Eso dicho, debo confesar que esto es la primera vez en que tengo desacuerdo
con el OED.

Cuando vivia yo en Inglaterra, la frase "shoe-button eyes"  si era una frase halagadora,
para destacar la oscuridad y la brillantez llamativa de los ojos marrón oscuros, 
(como los botones de un par de zapatos de cuero negro bien pulido y lustrador).

Saludos,.

Losher


----------

